# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Nje  lavdat  dhe  nje  kritik :)

## Elonesaa

Miq ,  forumista  te  dashur ,  disa  prej  nesh  qe  jemi  me  aktiv  tashme  kemi  mendime  te  caktuara  per  njeri  tjetrin :buzeqeshje: 
Keshtu  qe  mendoj  se  na  ka  munguar  nje  tem  ku  ne  shprehim mendimet  per  njeri  tjetrin 
Une e  hapa  temen  si  "Nje  lavdat  dhe  nje  Kritik",  Por  jo  gjithmone  duhet  te  jet e till,  ngase  per  nje  person  psh.  mund  te kemi  vetem  lavdata pa  kritka,  ose  e kunderta  keshtu  qe  ska  probleme .


E  gjithsesi  ju  lutem  qe  te  mos  kete ofendime  ose  idhnimee  mos  forumistavee  ,jemi  te  rritur  tashme  :buzeqeshje:  


Lavadata  ose  kritikat  duhen  bere  per  antarin  lart  jush, por  une  se  kam  askende  pasi  jam hapsja  e temes mirpo  po  jap  per  njer  person 
*Nete 
1lavdat per  sjelljen  e  saj  shume  shoqerore  
1kritik   se  mungon  shpesh  ne  forum  e  mungon  edhe  mua :P*

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Urime per temen.

Elonesaa, e sjellshme,me postime te kendshme.
Kritik nuk kam tani per tani,ndoshta me vone nese poston diq qe do me nervozoje.*

----------


## Endless

arrakate...

raciste e thekur  :perqeshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Po mire kete raciste e kuptova,po kjo arakate cfar do te thote?

Ebdless.
Lavdrat,antar special me shkrime speciale.

Kritik ,nga nje here i ben temat lesh ose (lesh marie).*

----------


## Endless

hahaaa, po si me se dinke ca do te thote arrakate ti me, ky eshte dhe llaf maqedons  :perqeshje:   arrakate = lozonjare,e zhdervjeltellte, goce e shkathet. capish?  :shkelje syri: 

lesh marie eh?  :perqeshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Aha,po po kapish tani ,po une nuk di maqedonisht. :perqeshje:

----------


## Elonesaa

*Xhenetaaaaa  flm  per  levdaten 

Per  ty   kam  shume  levdata  po  pe  them  vetem nje  e  tjerat  i  permendi  pastaj  me  radhe heheh  
Levdat :  Shume  e  embel  me  fjal  edhe  mendimet  e  saj  mduken  shume  te  arsyeshme  
Kritik : hmmm  spom  kujtohet  najnjo  e  veqant  veq  se  tkisha  shti  em  i  ndrru  fimar  am  shpesh :P *

----------


## Elonesaa

> *Urime per temen.
> 
> Elonesaa, e sjellshme,me postime te kendshme.
> Kritik nuk kam tani per tani,ndoshta me vone nese poston diq qe do me nervozoje.*


Hehehe  do  mundohem  te  mos  le  vend  per  kritika :P 
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Tipiku

Prishtinalie  :buzeqeshje: 

Na ka Kthy shpinen  :perqeshje:

----------


## Elonesaa

*Ahahaha  padashje  :P 

Lavdat...Jeni  shume  aktiv ne  forum  edhe  mduket  se  gati  te g jith  ktu  i  njihni 
Kritik....Ndoshta  edhe  gaboj  po  sdi  pse  kam  pershtypjne  se  jeni  pak  i  ashper ne  komente  ....*

----------


## toni54

elonesa.....

Lavdat....je shume ritmike ...e sjellshme etj etj hahahhah
kritik .....po mungon ....do marresh nota te dobeta haha

----------


## Nete

Lavdat...Eshte djal i mir,lum ajo kush e merr :uahaha: 

Kritik nganjhere qeshet shume :perqeshje:

----------


## didii

kam lexuar shum postime tuajat.. e arsyeshme  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Tipiku

Avatri Bukur

Kritik Shkru nje here ne Vit.

----------


## Nete

Lavdat,,,eshte i shoqerueshem dhe i drejt.

Kritik,pse nuk ben humor.

----------


## Tipiku

E Sjellshme dhe Humoriste (Humriste Angleze)

Kritik Sme paska njoft Ende  :perqeshje:

----------


## Elonesaa

*Prap  ty  me  tkritku  a :P  ahhah  LOL

Lavdat : jeni  i  drejteperderjt 
Kritik  :  skam tjera ...ajo  e mehershmja  qe  e thash :P*

----------


## toni54

prap ty....

kritik ....spo guxoj me thane hahahahahah

lavdate .......te hank uki .....hahaha a e din sa mire eshte hahaha

----------


## Nete

Lavdat.... e buzeqeshur dhe e sjellshme :buzeqeshje: 

Kritik....po mungon edhe kjo me shume se une hahahaha

----------


## Elonesaa

*




 Postuar më parë nga Nete


Lavdat.... e buzeqeshur dhe e sjellshme

Kritik....po mungon edhe kjo me shume se une hahahaha


Aahahha  
Lavdat : Avatarin  shume  te  mir 
Kritik: skam :P

Toni   fol  lireshem se  nuk  i  ktheje  kritikat  hahahaha :P 
Lavdat ;  i  sjellshem  i  shoqerueshem 
Kritik;  shume  insistues :P*

----------

